# Coffee machine taller than an R120?



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Who want 's an 11L boiler with an eagle on top?









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/commercial-coffee-machine-/171961997271?hash=item2809bbd7d7


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

glevum said:


> Who want 's an 11L boiler with an eagle on top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it actually bigger than an R120 though?!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I still want it, makes a good espresso too


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Its sexy as hell


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to be honest... I think it's horrendous!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Not my idea of a fun machine...


----------



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow 9k


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the need


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I suspect it sells well to footballers and in Dubai..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Would be ok alongside Caractacus Potts breakfast invention............










I have a lot of fun making coffee, if the 9k mention is right I could have the same amount of fun with better machinery and still have well over half that left I expect to have fun doing something else lol


----------

